# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Lisexcisie en Conisatie baarmoederwand - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Conisatie en lisexcisie* 

*Een conisatie kan worden gedaan als onderzoek of behandeling bij vermoeden van baarmoeder(hals)kanker. Er wordt dan een kegelvormig stukje weefsel weggehaald. Dit gebeurt door middel van een ronde inkeping in de baarmoederhals te maken met behulp van een normaal mesje. De behandeling gebeurt onder algehele narcose en is dus zeker geen kleine ingreep. De conisatie kan worden gedaan als er bij de colposcopie(nauwkeurig onderzoek door arts van baarmoedermond/hals) geen verdachte plek wordt gevonden en er wel afwijkingen in het uitstrijkje te vinden zijn. Het weggenomen stukje weefsel wordt vervolgens op eventuele afwijkingen gecontroleerd.

Tegenwoordig word deze methode steeds minder vaak gebruikt en maakt het plaats voor een lisbiopt.

*Het maken van een lisbiopt noemt men lisexcisie. De gynaecoloog schilt bij deze ingreep met een metalen lisje het afwijkende weefsel weg. Daarna geneest de wond. Soms wordt deze ingreep ook een lisconisatie of hotloop (hete lis) genoemd. De behandeling vindt plaats onder plaatselijke verdoving, algehele narcose of met een ruggenprik. De behandeling met plaatselijke verdoving gebeurt poliklinisch en duurt ongeveer een kwartier. De patiënt moet plaats nemen in de gynaecologische onderzoekstoel en krijgt een plakker op het been om elektrische stroom te geleiden. Nadat een speculum in de schede is gebracht, geeft de arts een plaatselijke verdoving met een dunne naald. De baarmoederhals wordt gekleurd met azijnoplossing of jodium. Daarna neemt de gynaecoloog met het verhitte lisje weefsel weg. 

Na afloop van het maken van een conisatie of een lisbiopt kan de patiënt ruim een week bloederige afscheiding hebben. Het weefsel dat verkregen word na beide behandelingen gaat vervolgens voor onderzoek naar het laboratorium. Bij het advies om al dan niet te behandelen speelt het volgende mee: ernst(CIN), grootte, plaats, leeftijd, HPV. Een afwijkend resultaat zal namelijk bij iemand op een hogere leeftijd serieuzer worden genomen dan iemand met dezelfde afwijking op jongere leeftijd.

Uitslag van weefselonderzoek wordt gegeven in CIN-stadia 
Het biopt wordt vervolgens in een laboratorium onderzocht op afwijkingen. Aan het weefsel wordt dan een bepaalde CIN waarde toegekend. CIN staat voor Cervicale intra-epithale neoplasie. Dit wordt gebruikt om weer te geven hoe erg het weefsel afwijkt van normaal weefsel. De CIN uitslag is dus een meer bevestigend antwoord dan de PAP uitslag maar kan nog steeds geen uitsluitsel geven over het wel of niet aanwezig zijn van kanker.

(Bron: www.members.home.nl/larsbosboom/diagnose.htm ....hier kun je het hele artikel lezen ivm baarmoeder(hals)kanker)

----------


## marlanojo

dat lijkt me allemaal eng omdat ik niet aan pijn moet denken en ben harstikke bang 
moet over 2 weken

----------


## Agnes574

Ik weet uit ervaring dat een conisatie vrijwel pijnloos is..je moet er enkel voor zorgen een paar dagen erna zoveel mogelijk te rusten (niet gaan hardlopen  :Wink: ),dan komt alles in orde!

Nog vragen?
Stel ze gerust!

----------


## jacky60

hallo allemaal,

ik heb 6 weken geleden een conisatie gehad. cin 3 en ais is hier uit gekomen. snijranden schoon!!

nu vind ik nergens dat er vrouwen zijn die veel pijn hebben na de conisatie. ik heb nu na 6 weken nog veel pijn. die pijn kan alleen onderdrukt worden door tramadol. 

ben al terug geweest naar gyn. maar de wond ziet er mooi uit!!

ook na de biobten ben ik een week thuis gewwest van de pijn. nu ben ik na 5 weken pas weer 2 uurtjes gaan werken. maar het gaat eigenlijk nog steeds niet!!

groetjes van jacky

----------

